# INcra system or new table saw??



## Chireaux (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello, I am in a dilemma and need some good advice, Please!

We are building a new house in a couple of months, I am planning on doing all the cabinetry work. I currently own a rigid 4512 cast iron table saw. I dont have much issue with the saw, but the fence is not great. 
I am debating on purchasing the incra fence combo system to be used with my current table saw. It also comes with the router table fence which would be a nice bonus. Also, this is the 52 inch wide version which would allow me to cut larger sheets of plywood. 
The total cost would be around $750. ( or just getting the table saw fence alone would be $500)

But before I pull the plug on that, I realize I could practically get a new table saw that comes with a solid fence for the price of the incra system and maybe selling my other saw on ebay. 
I saw a Grizzly 3 hp for about $1500. 
Havent got a chance to look at Deltas yet. 

I guess the 3rd option would be to buy a Delta Beisemeyer fence and use it with my Rigid saw, but honestly just like the incra system better. 

My main goal is to produce a quality cabinets. After convincing my wife to do them myself, I dont want to take any chances with substandard equipment. 

So to sum it up, heres the main question......

Would it be better to own a rigid table saw/router combo with the incra system. 
Or, lets say a 3 hp grizzly table saw with a solid fence?

thanks in advance for replies


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

"Would it be better to own a rigid table saw/router combo with the incra system. 
Or, lets say a 3 hp grizzly table saw with a solid fence"?

"I guess the 3rd option would be to buy a Delta Beisemeyer fence and use it with my Rigid saw, but honestly just like the incra system better".

I have the G0690 saw from Grizzly and the fence that came with it is just a "Delta Beisemeyer" clone.
So would you still be happy with it being you said you really like the incra system better? Personally
the fence on my saw is really no better then what you have on your Ridgid saw right now... Now if you want to up grade to a true cabinet saw like mine I can understand that but to go get a new saw and you really just need a different fence will you be happy with it. I think your best bet might be to upgrade your fence system to the incra system you like then sell the fence system from your old saw to offset the price of the incra fence you really want..... Or buy the new grizz and the incra system and enjoy it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

#1. U do not need an Incra system to make quality cabinets. I have an incra Twin Linear on my router table. It works, it is SUPER ACCURATE, but wholly unnecessary. It is also not good for anyone doing production work, as there are much faster methods for using a router table.

#2. A Bies fence on a TS is great and you can get right to the width of cut you need by setting the indicator mark accurately to the tape guide. Nudge the fence with a knuckle to sneak up the precise setting.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I would get a little squirmy about putting a $750 fence on a $500 saw... but it is a good fence, and it is not a bad saw... 

grizzly is a better saw, better fence, but not as good as the incra... overall though, I think its a better balance and will be more capable overall.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

The difference in a jobsite/contractor saw and a cabinet saw is huge. Without hesitation I would upgrade the saw, if you have a place to leave it stationary, and build a nice out feed table for it.


----------



## Chireaux (Aug 10, 2011)

THarp, its definitely not a jobsite saw. Its not a cabinet saw either. Like I said, everything is nice and square, but its more of an issue with the fence, its ok, but not great.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

The Incra is nice, but is very expensive, is overkill for many of us, and has some drawbacks with space. Perelli tires on a Yugo comes to mind.

I'd be inclined to grab a 3hp Griz G1023RL...it's much more saw than the R4512. The G1023RL comes with a good Shop Fox Classic fence....while not quite in the league of the Incra, it's rugged, easy to use, goof proof, and as accurate as most of us need it to be. In addition to having about twice the power, the trunnion system is much more robust and accurate also. The additional mass, larger handwheels, solid cast wings, and full enclosure are all really nice to have too.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am curious as to why you think you need the Incra fence to build good quality cabinets. If youre satisfied with the say you have, and the saw works probably, id stick with that.

That said, if you arent satisfied Ive always been impressed with the grizzly saws whenever i mess with them in the showroom. Solidly built, and i like the bisemeyer style fences. To be honest, unless you make a lot of the same thing where you have to be able to return the fence to where it was a week ag with a 64th accuracy, id go with a bisemeyer style fence over the Incra anyway. Im sure the incra is a fantastic fence system, but to me it seems like its a lot of moving parts that have to work with each other perfectly, so if one breaks youre boned. The $500 price tag is a lot for me to stomach too, when considering that you can get a VerySuperCool Tools fence head (one of the fancier bise-style fence heads ive seen) for $200 and make fence rails as long as you want


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Chireaux said:


> THarp, its definitely not a jobsite saw. Its not a cabinet saw either. Like I said, everything is nice and square, but its more of an issue with the fence, its ok, but not great.


I certainly wasn't trying to insult your tool. I was just saying that contractor and job-site saws are not in the same league. The mass, the adjustment of the trunnion, and a motor that isn't listed in amps on the spec sheet. 

I see your saw set up in garages of new construction homes pretty regular. I have used it and I think it is a good saw, but not a great saw. I am not sure if you have used a cabinet saw or not, but I stand by my statement that it is a better experience.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a Craftsman 1995 vintage tablesaw, and three years ago I ordered the 32" Incra TS fence system, and have never looked back. My price was in the $400 range. Once set up, it will always be on point. You won't be disappointed if you get this system... I also have the Incra 1000SE miter guage, and I am totally happy with both.
My brothert is a machinist by trade, and he also has the Incra.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Let me put it another way.They were building many quality cabinets long before Incra or any manufacturer you mentioned were in business.How do you figure they ever did that?


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

Upgrade your saw. Just think about all the money you're saving by building them yourself and spend a little on the saw.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I have never used an icra fence but I saw it demonstrated at a wood working show. It seems like a gimmick. And it had a lot of moving parts. I have a general brand contractors saw. It came with a bismeyer style fence and it cost 600.00 total fence and all. I bought around six or seven years ago. If someone offered me an incra fence for free I wouldn't use it over my existing fence. I build furniture in my two car garage and my table saw has done everything I've needed to do. I'm completely confident that I build very nice things. But when something has gone wrong it's never been because of my rip fence.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have an Incra super fence on my router table, and it is really nice. I don't really see how it could be an improvement on a table saw. I have a grizzly saw with the standard shop fox fence. I bought a brand new bismeyer fence with 52 inch rails at an estate sale for $30. I haven't mounted it yet, but it is much nicer than the shop fox fence.


----------



## Chireaux (Aug 10, 2011)

Thatch, no offense taken, it's not that I'm proud of the saw, just pointing out that it's not the kind of saw you just throw in the back of a pick up truck or I certainly wouldn't be putting the incra on it. I was just making sure we were on the same page. 

I realize I don't need the incra to make quality cabinets, but I do need a new fence in my situation. I hate having to measure from the fence to saw blade each time I make a cut. To me, I was looking at aftermarket fences, and thought the incra was a good option. 

The other advantages I see with the incra are. 
1) accuracy (even if it's overkill)
2) the router fence that comes with it would be a nice upgrade as well
3) 52 in wide rails ( I could cut larger sheets of ply)
4) and honestly I like some of the gimmicky things you can do with it. 

With all that said like someone mentioned, it's like perelli tires on a Yugo. 

I appreciate all the comments. I'm actively searching all options. I'm really eyeballing this one right now but just hate to do it if it's totally unnecessary. http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3HP-220V-Cabinet-Table-Saw-with-Long-Rails-Riving-Knife/G0691


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd upgrade the tablesaw...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Expensive fences do not make your work any more accurate. They just contribute to taking less setup time and ease of use.

A perfectly straight oak 2x4 clamped to the top of the table saw is as accurate a fence as you can get for any single cut. That is, IF, you have measured the distance between the front of the blade and the fence and the back of the blade and the fence accurately. You cannot get any more accurate than exactly on. 

Of course you also have to make accurate measurements for any expensive fence you are using.

George


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Chireaux said:


> ...
> I'm really eyeballing this one right now but just hate to do it if it's totally unnecessary. http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3HP-220V-Cabinet-Table-Saw-with-Long-Rails-Riving-Knife/G0691


Technically, any upgrade isn't totally necessary...you've got a saw that cuts wood. An upgrade can make life easier, and can bring make the situation much more pleasant. The G0691 is a well proven commodity....it's basically the same saw as the former Laguna Platinum, Oliver, Baleigh, Craftex 201, and Harvey cabinet saws. From a design standpoint, the G0690 is essentially a modification of the original Unisaw design that uses a massive trunnion brackests, yoke, swing arm arbor carriage, and a triple belt drive system....the modification accommodates the riving knife. The G1023RL has a more updated design...it uses similar massive brackets, a vertical dovetailed arbor carriage, and a serpentine belt system....there's also a shroud for dust collection.

*G0690/G0691:*









*G1023RL/RLW/RLX:*


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

(Tim G
I have never used an icra fence but I saw it demonstrated at a wood working show. It seems like a gimmick. And it had a lot of moving parts.)

Moving parts? If you buy all the attactments, I would agree.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

He's trying to justify getting a new saw, because he really wants one. I say "GET IT!" Otherwise, you'll always be second guessing yourself. You've already got the reason in having to do a big job.

I got to put moulding up in Mama's new kitchen after the floor and cabinets are done. "Can't" do it right without a new 15g angular nailer.

HJ

This remodeling is a lot of bs, time, anguish, inconvenience, and expensive!


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I would upgrade to the 3 HP cabinet saw and build an accurate crosscut sled. Then I would get a couple of quality blades, one rip and one crosscut. If you use an accurate rule to set your fence and not a tape measure this should be all you need.

I believe the above are game changers that will not only enable you to build better cabinets but will help in your future woodworking. Adding the incra fence to your existing saw is not in the same league. Nothing against the incra product, I'm sure it is a good product. I just think you will get much more benefit from an upgraded saw.


----------



## Chireaux (Aug 10, 2011)

Actually my original intention was to get the incra system.
I am kind of staying away from that idea at the moment,. I am loving the grizzly 3 hp saw, but would hate to spend the money on it if I can do the same job with the rigid plus a good fence I'm i'm literally on the fence about it, no pun intended.
Also getting the grizzly would impact my purchase of a few other power tools that I don't necessarily need for the cabinets but I would like to have i.e. Band saw, new router table.
Tough decision, but At least I scratched off one idea so far.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not familiar with your table saw so I won't weigh in on Incra or the type of saw.
Right wrong or indifferent I'm offering a different option to think about. What is your long term plan?
I went through the same thought process a few years ago and decided I was going to start with the Incra fence added to my old saw. I bought the 8' rails with two router tops, one on each side of the saw. Tops were purchased from Woodpeckers. One router cut out has a pocket hole clamp that I can flip over and use the saw tops as a table. The other side has a Porter Cable hand held spindle sander mounted to a plate that can drop in either opening.
I added an Incra 5000 sled with an extra section so I can cut carcus sections. I ordered Incra tracks to make a small sled for small pieces.
Next came a separate router table with the Incra fence.
Next was ordering Incra rails for my miter station.
Yep a bunch of Incra stuff but it's all interchangeable and doubles up to save space without having to disassemble and reassemble the fences. A big time saver for me.

Rails, fences, stops, miter gauges are all interchangeable. That was my long term goal.

I also figured when I upgrade my TS I'll still reuse the Incra fence. 

As mentioned, really good blades and a good fence can hold you over without having to sell an interim purchase if you plan your purchases wisely.


----------



## Chireaux (Aug 10, 2011)

Unclefester, either way, I think I will purchase the system someday, I have really been impressed by what I have seen. 
Btw, Can the incra fence (wonder fence) be used with bandsaw? Like for resawing?


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Chireaux said:


> Unclefester, either way, I think I will purchase the system someday, I have really been impressed by what I have seen. Btw, Can the incra fence (wonder fence) be used with bandsaw? Like for resawing?


Look into a Kreg resaw fence for a band saw.
If you are resawing logs a saw mill slider is the way to go.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Another random question chit, why are you wanting to go with the incra fence in particular?


----------



## Chireaux (Aug 10, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> Another random question chit, why are you wanting to go with the incra fence in particular?


BC as I stated originally, the fence that came with my table saw is not very reliable, therefore I was searching for a replacement. The Beismeyer style was an option, but the Incra had more features that I feel would come in handy. like the 52 inch wide rails, the repeatability of cuts, the versatility, the combo with the router fence etc. 

BTW what did you mean to say by "chit"?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Chireaux said:


> BC as I stated originally, the fence that came with my table saw is not very reliable, therefore I was searching for a replacement. The Beismeyer style was an option, but the Incra had more features that I feel would come in handy. like the 52 inch wide rails, the repeatability of cuts, the versatility, the combo with the router fence etc.
> 
> BTW what did you mean to say by "chit"?


I meant to put chir, my tablet just has an overzealous autocorrect. Your user name is a little long for me to type. And fair enough on the feature list, I'm just rather fond of the bisemeyer syptyle, as mentioned


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

Personally, I love what incra does, they give you a solution for a ****ty problem... But that's just it, if you have the funding available, get a good TS with a nice beisemeyer style rip fence and you should be golden.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I sold an industrial grade cabinet model table saw because it was too heavy to move around in my garage shop. I opted for a Delta contractor's 2hp belt drive and I've built a lot of cabinets with it. I'm able to do everything I need with my Delta. If your fence is solid and locks firmly in place, you're ready to build cabinets. The fence on a cheaper table saw will not hold firmly in place for multiple cuts. Example: you set it for 2 1/4" and cut 12 boards. The cut becomes 2 3/8" by the time you cut the 12th board. The fence is crap and probably the saw too. 
If you have a good saw with a solid fence, spend your money on other things. 
Tools are like golf clubs; you can always find something you like more, but in the right hands,,even with tools most of us wood discord, they can turn out amazing projects.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

Toolman50 said:


> I sold an industrial grade cabinet model table saw because it was too heavy to move around in my garage shop. I opted for a Delta contractor's 2hp belt drive and I've built a lot of cabinets with it. I'm able to do everything I need with my Delta. If your fence is solid and locks firmly in place, you're ready to build cabinets. The fence on a cheaper table saw will not hold firmly in place for multiple cuts. Example: you set it for 2 1/4" and cut 12 boards. The cut becomes 2 3/8" by the time you cut the 12th board. The fence is crap and probably the saw too.
> If you have a good saw with a solid fence, spend your money on other things.
> Tools are like golf clubs; you can always find something you like more, but in the right hands,,even with tools most of us wood discord, they can turn out amazing projects.


Gee, I move my Unisaw out from where it's left edge is parked against one wall of my garage, to a more centered position when in use and its not all that hard. One press on the swivel wheel's lever with my foot and the saw becomes instantly mobile. Once in position, a flick on the lever from underneath, puts the saw into a rock-stable stance.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I say you should buy both. Put the Incra on your current saw and buy a Grizzly with a Beisemeyer fence. Spending money on new stuff will make you a better carpenter and the bonus...new stuff always makes you happy!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

subroc said:


> I say you should buy both. Put the Incra on your current saw and buy a Grizzly with a Beisemeyer fence. Spending money on new stuff will make you a better carpenter and the bonus...new stuff always makes you happy!


LOL!!! "Spending money on new stuff will make you a better insert whatever you want here and the bonus...new stuff always makes you happy! "

I love your logic. Now just how can I convince my wife. 

George


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

I AGREE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HJ

New stuff always makes you feel better


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> I AGREE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HJ New stuff always makes you feel better


Thumbs up on that one


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

phoenixbound said:


> Gee, I move my Unisaw out from where it's left edge is parked against one wall of my garage, to a more centered position when in use and its not all that hard. One press on the swivel wheel's lever with my foot and the saw becomes instantly mobile. Once in position, a flick on the lever from underneath, puts the saw into a rock-stable stance.


Phoenix
I have rollers on my Delta TS and most of my other stationery tools. 
The industrial grade cabinet saw I had was just too heavy and too large for my small shop. It was a great saw, but not a good fit for me. My Delta TS is probably the 6th TS I've owned. It fits my shop and meets my needs. 
If I had a large shop like some of the pictures I see in this forum I would opt for a different saw. 
Everyone has to get the tools to fit and work in the space they have. 
Jim


----------



## Chireaux (Aug 10, 2011)

subroc said:


> I say you should buy both. Put the Incra on your current saw and buy a Grizzly with a Beisemeyer fence. Spending money on new stuff will make you a better carpenter and the bonus...new stuff always makes you happy!


 hah

I might as well. I am saving money by building the cabinets, right? 
I am also trying to convince my wife I need a 12 inch jointer. Lol


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Chireaux said:


> hah I might as well. I am saving money by building the cabinets, right? I am also trying to convince my wife I need a 12 inch jointer. Lol


If you need a 12" jointer, don't forget a planer.

All necessary evils when building cabinets


----------



## Chireaux (Aug 10, 2011)

unclefester said:


> If you need a 12" jointer, don't forget a planer. All necessary evils when building cabinets


I was just kidding on that last comment. I have a 6 inch and that will just have to do.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I would keep my eyes open for a nice used cabinet saw, with Biesemeyer fence. $500 - $800 should buy a nice Unisaw.
I don't understand " I bought a contractor saw instead of a cabinet saw, because of the space available"
A cabinet saw with the same size top as a contractor saw, takes up less space than the contractor saw, because it doesn't have the motor sticking out the rear.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pirate said:


> I would keep my eyes open for a nice used cabinet saw, with Biesemeyer fence. $500 - $800 should buy a nice Unisaw.
> I don't understand " I bought a contractor saw instead of a cabinet saw, because of the space available"
> A cabinet saw with the same size top as a contractor saw, takes up less space than the contractor saw, because it doesn't have the motor sticking out the rear.


I can't speak for whoever originally made that comment, but I know I went with a contractor saw over a cabinet saw because its more portable. The overall foot print is the same, but most contractor saws that ive seen are generally a lot lighter, so they're easier to shift around, and the bottom half of the stand is open so it can be used as additional storage space. I know a mobile base can help with the mobility on a cabinet saw, but a contractor saw is still easier


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

There's too many people in this thread with comments based on nothing. If you haven't owned or used the Incra system, don't comment. I have the exact setup as the OP and love it. The ease of use of the Incra is unmatched and there's really quite few moving parts. I've been working on a full kitchen of cabinets made out hickory and haven't had any issues. The Incra system has been a blessing for this project and has saved a ton of time. I went with the router table on the right side of the saw and bought 2 plates for it, one for each of my routers. I can mount 2 different bits for making doors and switch the entire router and plate out so I don't have to swap bits all the time. If you have any questions on the setup, I'll gladly answer them. 
Personally, I'd get the Incra and then worry about the saw later, if ever. You can always swap the Incra to another saw later.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

Black540i said:


> There's too many people in this thread with comments based on nothing. If you haven't owned or used the Incra system, don't comment. I have the exact setup as the OP and love it. The ease of use of the Incra is unmatched and there's really quite few moving parts. I've been working on a full kitchen of cabinets made out hickory and haven't had any issues. The Incra system has been a blessing for this project and has saved a ton of time. I went with the router table on the right side of the saw and bought 2 plates for it, one for each of my routers. I can mount 2 different bits for making doors and switch the entire router and plate out so I don't have to swap bits all the time. If you have any questions on the setup, I'll gladly answer them.
> Personally, I'd get the Incra and then worry about the saw later, if ever. You can always swap the Incra to another saw later.[/
> 
> I'm 53 years old and have been doing woodworking since I was 14years old. I have a lot to add. Therefore I'll comment on whatever ever I want to. If you disagree that's fine. But don't ever think you can tell me what I can and cannot comment on.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

Black, IMO, you are so far out of line it's a no brainer to complain about YOUR complaint that folks who don't own an Incra shouldn't comment. I have a Twin Linear for my router table, so I guess using YOUR rules, I can comment a little bit, right? Anyway, the OP does not need to use an Incra to make cabinets. that's the bottom line. It's simply not a real necessity.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Black540i said:


> There's too many people in this thread with comments based on nothing. If you haven't owned or used the Incra system, don't comment.


Well thats a little rude, doncha think mate? If we could all only talk about things we personally have used for extended periods of time, this site would be useless. Besides, i believe the thread topic was the benefit of changing to a different fence system over getting a new saw, not just the incra system


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Well when people comment on there being too many moving parts and the cost out weighing the system but they have no first hand experience using the system, I believe that you are giving false information. Forgive the way I worded it, but without really using the system, you don't know it's true value. I own it, and wouldn't hesitate to buy it again.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

Black540i said:


> Well when people comment on there being too many moving parts and the cost out weighing the system but they have no first hand experience using the system, I believe that you are giving false information. Forgive the way I worded it, but without really using the system, you don't know it's true value. I own it, and wouldn't hesitate to buy it again.


I have tools that I love dearly (especially my Twin Linear/Woodpeckers-no-longer-made-awesome-blue-powder-coated router cabinet, or my dozen Veritas planes) but anyone can build cabinets or other projects without owning any of those items. "Value" is often in the eyes exclusively of the person who is effusive about owning/using a system or tool that they enjoy using. There are many ways to skin a cat; therefore we should each consider that others have a different or better or cheaper or preferred way to get to the same result(s). Cheers!

BTW, I'm glad you acknowledged that the way you worded your previous comment was what got some of us "up in arms".


----------



## Chireaux (Aug 10, 2011)

I do appreciate All of the comments. Black, I did get where you were coming from. I appreciate the offer. 
By the way. I know I could build the cabinets with my current setup, but to me, this job deserves an upgrade in equipment to make life a little easier for me. 
One other question, Does anyone have a ballpark figure on running a 220 outlet by an electrician? This is one of the problems with getting the grizzly table saw. Most of the work will be done in my current home and I don't have any 220 outlets.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

Darn, can't edit my post. I lied. I only have 8 veritas planes. time to buy some more!  j/k I've got all that I really need.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

I had to run 220 for my CNC. Went to Menards and bought the breaker, 50' of 12/2, staples (they got some nifty new ones), electrical box with receptacle, and a plug for the end of the wire on my machine. I strung the wire and had it all stapled in place, friend came over and connected it all, and was gone in 45 minutes. And that included a cup of coffee. It's actually quite easy, and after seeing him do it, I'll probably do the next one .......... if there is a next one.

HJ

electrician apprentice ..... don't I wish


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

epicfail48 said:


> I can't speak for whoever originally made that comment, but I know I went with a contractor saw over a cabinet saw because its more portable. The overall foot print is the same, but most contractor saws that ive seen are generally a lot lighter, so they're easier to shift around, and the bottom half of the stand is open so it can be used as additional storage space. I know a mobile base can help with the mobility on a cabinet saw, but a contractor saw is still easier


Epicfail48
It was my post that mentioned me trading a cabinet TS for a contractors model. I did it several years ago for exactly the same reasons you mention above and I've never regretted it. 
My cabinet saw was an early '50's Darra James model that must have weighed 1800 lbs. it was a great saw in every respect, but was too big and heavy for my garage shop. I have mobile bases under nearly all my stationery tools, but this saw was to big and heavy for me to move around. I sold it to the first person that came to look at it. He had a cabinet shop and he probably still has it in use. 
I replaced it with the contractor saw and it has been a great fit for me. I've made a lot of cabinets and furniture with it. 
Jim.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't have to own an Incra to know its a toy. I also know tables saws of all price ranges make repeatable cuts. 

If you want a tool to help build cabinets. Best off if you invest in a good set of router bits or buy a shaper. 

A fence?

Al


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I don't have to own an Incra to know its a toy. I also know tables saws of all price ranges make repeatable cuts.
> 
> If you want a tool to help build cabinets. Best off if you invest in a good set of router bits or buy a shaper.
> 
> ...



Well....hell must have frozen over as Al and I agree on something.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, but, but, I'm waiting for Black to go ballistic...


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I don't have to own an Incra to know its a toy. I also know tables saws of all price ranges make repeatable cuts. If you want a tool to help build cabinets. Best off if you invest in a good set of router bits or buy a shaper. A fence? Al


Ah come on now. If a tool isn't found in Al B Thayer's shop doesn't mean it's a toy. 

I agree with you. All table saws will make repeatable cuts. Getting them straight and the same size is the issue.
LOL


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

unclefester said:


> Ah come on now. If a tool isn't found in Al B Thayer's shop doesn't mean it's a toy.
> 
> I agree with you. All table saws will make repeatable cuts. Getting them straight and the same size is the issue.
> LOL


What do they show you guys to get you to buy one of those Incra dincra thingies. 

Al


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't own an ....*

I don't own an Incra or a Jointech, an earlier copy or version, I donno?

I do have a Biesemeyer and a Unifence AND a tape measure and steel scale and a tape glued to the fence, which is all I need for repeatable cuts.

If you can measure, :blink: or have set your cursor to match your blade, you can get repeatable cuts. You can also make a "story" stick using the miter gauge and a 1" x 4" for wider rips, to set the fence to blade dimension, no measuring. Write on it what it's for and stick it somewhere you'll be able to find it again for the next series of cuts.... not what I do, but it will work.

I have a two buddies, one who has the Incra, the other a Jointech and they like them, but I wouldn't want one from what I've seen. It may work just great, but I'd have to be convinced. just my .02.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> What do they show you guys to get you to buy one of those Incra dincra thingies.  Al


I liked the colors....

I'm too tired to even start something. 

Been working in the yard all day. I have a pile the size of a pick up truck ready for the towns mulch bin.

Bone head move of the day. Pumped out the hot tub for its annual spring cleaning. After pumping out the water, used the shop vac for the balance of the crap on the bottom. It was spotless.

Hooked up the hose from the pump to the sill cock to fill the hot tub and blew all the crap from inside the hose back into the hot tub. 

Errrrrr.....


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love my INCRA and thats all I have to say about dat.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I often use my table saw without a rip fence. I can remove or put back my bismeyer fence in a matter of seconds. And I easily store it on a little shelf mounted to the legs of my table saw. How easy is it to remove or put back the incra fence system and can it be easily stored while not in use?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I do as well....here's my current use...








It's a great point that unless you have a great shop with a huge central bench you'll likely use your saw as at least part time table duty.


----------



## Seubs070 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just finished these cabinets for my kitchen with the r4512. I have no issues with the fence. If I was looking to buy a tool to build cabinets it would be a track saw.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

unclefester said:


> I liked the colors....
> 
> I'm too tired to even start something.
> 
> ...


Idiot. I'd do the same or worse.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Incra guys. I remember when that stuff first came on the market. I bought one with all the template strips to make fancy two tone dovetails. I know they make a great product and from what I've seen they have really come a long way.

Never did make any of those fancy dovetails.


Al


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Idiot. I'd do the same or worse. Al


At least it's the first time I've done that Idjit move.


----------



## Chireaux (Aug 10, 2011)

Just wanted to update the thread for anyone interested. Thanks for all the advice, I actually went with the new table saw over the incra set up on my old rigid saw. 








I may end up purchasing the incra In the future, but I'm sure I'll be happy with the Biesmeyer fence for a while. 
Also purchased Grizzly shaper and band saw. It's all still in boxes. Now just need some time to set it all up.


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

Tim G  ( How easy is it to remove or put back the incra fence system and can it be easily stored while not in use?)

I don't know. Never take it off.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

Now all you've done is upped the expectations on the quality of the cabinets. With all of those fancy tools, you've got no excuses for imperfect results. :laughing:

That's what I like about having some mediocre tools - I can always blame the tools if things don't come out quite right!


----------

